# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola (Clinique Notre-Dame)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola (Clinique Notre-Dame)
Grand-rue 3
Charleroi

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola.*

----------

